# golden tegu



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

anyone know anything about tegus???

thanks


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Malice said:


> anyone know anything about tegus???
> 
> thanks
> [snapback]1204502[/snapback]​


yes if you want one of these guys you might want to re think it casue they have a really bad attitude.

J-Rod


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> Malice said:
> 
> 
> > anyone know anything about tegus???
> ...










Ive heard the same.

The black and white tegu
would make a better pet IMO


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

thats not true, the agentinian tegu will become very docile and tame with proper care and frequent handling


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's an site about Tegus


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

not to mention the colombian's get frikin huge


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

get a red instead


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Actually I have a friend who is going to try to sell his 1 year old blue tegu at a herp show sunday. I think he is asking $200. It's a het for albino too! pm me if your interested....


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

alright a quick lesson in tegus.

the golden tegu (aka columbian tegu) is a smaller (yet still large) more aggressive tegu. the argentian (sp) is a larger more expensive but easier to tame. the reds are the most docile but take the most care and cost the most, also the only tegu that REQUIRES plants matter in its diet. if i where to get a tegu it would be a red due to its large size and docile size. the blue tegu anyone feel free to put in some info casue im not sure about thoes guys.

J-Rod


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I wouldnt go with the red. They get way to big and it is a pain to have to deal with all the feeding of fruits and such.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks for all the replies people.... it is appreciated... anyone have any personally

thanks


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Malice said:


> thanks for all the replies people.... it is appreciated... anyone have any personally
> 
> thanks
> [snapback]1207622[/snapback]​


I used to own a red tegu a couple of years ago, but sold him :nod:


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I had an arg b/w tegu, for a few years, I have a pic posted on this site somewhere... here it is. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...1&st=&p=&#entry

I wouldnt get columbian tegu as they are too unpredictable, though they dont get too big.

A great tegu would be a blue tegu. They are the easiest to care for as far as diet. Even arg b/w tegus need a diet with a lot of fruits like the red. The blues do not need fruit. They also dont get as large as the reds and b/w's but they still get large enough for a specialized enclosure.They also calm down with proper care and handling that comes from experience. I wouldnt recomend any large lizard for a first lizard but if it is your first and you decide to get one anyway get as much research as you can from experienced keepers as much as you can before making the decision.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Nov 9, 2004)

www.thetegu.com is a site, that has some great members, along with alot of good information, not to mention Rick (forum owner.) is a really cool guy


----------

